# Carolina mustard bbq sauce



## goobi99 (May 29, 2016)

I am hoping someone here can help me a little....I have the smoke n' spice cookbook at home, but I am 600 miles from there. Can someone PM me the quantities for the sauce? I made it 2 weeks ago and I can't remember the numbers. I am not looking to post it so everyone can see, just trying to make myself look good by showing off some bbq skills away from home....thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfprankster (May 29, 2016)

Tried finding a copy at the local library? 

Just an idea...


----------



## goobi99 (May 29, 2016)

No library here in rural GA is open on Sunday ....or Memorial Day tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfprankster (May 29, 2016)

Have you searched here on SMF for a recipe?

I'm sure there's got to be a few.


----------



## sfprankster (May 29, 2016)

Here's a few links:
[h1]*South Carolina Honey Mustard BBQ Sauce*[/h1]
*Raichlen's "Smoky Mustard" BBQ Sauce*

*Honey Mustard BBQ Sauce*

*Mustard BBQ sauce*

*Good luck!!!*


----------

